# Vinyl Moldings



## Bob156235 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi guys..Do I have to worry about shrinking/buckling with exterior cellular vinyl molding? Can't get a straight answer from HD or the company that supplies it.

Among other building modifications, am using 24" high ext ply (preprimed & painted) as fascia aroung a building. Along the bottom face, will use a 3" vinyl chair rail style molding, and along the top edge, vinyl 3/4"X 5-1/2" with vinyl brick molding over that. As a cap to the facade (laying face-up, horizontally), another peice of 3/4"X5-1/2" vinyl. This will wrap the entire 75 foot square building. Of primary concern is shrinking and/or buckling of the vinyl material in the weather. I intend to use stainless screws and PVC cement all joints (will miter them all). The aim is to minimize exterior maintenance (painting). With vinyl, an annual pressure wash is all it'd take. I also intend to use the vinyl 3/4"X5-1/2" vinyl to wrap a series of windows in brick walls. How do suggest I fasten them?

Both HD and the company did try to assure me of minimal shrinkage/buckling providing I PVC cemet (glue) the joints. Frankly, that's what bothered me.... "If the stuff doesn't shrink/expand, why glue the joints?" is my thinking. Anyway, the (vinyl) company R&D department (their engineers), will not return my call, even at HD's prompting. I'd hate to have this stuff wiggle ot buckle as it would be more than obvious standing at one end of the building looking down a 75 foot run. How embarressing would THAT be!

Thx, 
Bob


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Shrinkage is generally not a problem with composites, but solid vinyl does expand/contract more than wood. Warping, buckling is never an issue with composites/plastics, at least I have never had the problem.


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

What brand are you useing? I use versatex and have very little problem with exspansion or shrinking.


----------



## Bob156235 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Vinyl Stability*

The brand is "Never Rot" distributed by Home Depot and manufactured by Royal Moldings (mailto:[email protected]). Both told me no debilitating movement (using my own words) if installed correctly, yet their brochure stresses PVC cementing joints - something I'd do anyway, but stressing it tells me it moves (a lot).

Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

I think that is a composite, and moves less than a solid vinyl.


----------

